# Продукты компании PC Tools™: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## igorgn (1 Апр 2009)

Обновился ещё один антивирус, также бесплатный для любого вида использования - pctools-antivirus. Правда, дырявый... Но, лучше что-то, чем совсем ничего. Рекомендую к установке нехорошим клиентам.


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2009)

Но лучше Аваст  хотя...


----------



## igorgn (1 Апр 2009)

akok написал(а):


> Но лучше Аваст  хотя...


Вредному домашнему клиенту - пожалуйста. Но он только для домашнего - free. А PC Tools бесплатен и для коммерческого. Поставил в одну контору на 8 компов. Каждый понедельник хожу мочить Автораны и их родителей. Неплохая прибавка к пенсии...


----------



## antispy (2 Апр 2009)

> Вредному домашнему клиенту - пожалуйста. Но он только для домашнего - free.


Это точно.



> Каждый понедельник хожу мочить Автораны и их родителей. Неплохая прибавка к пенсии...


Отключите им автозапуск. Хотя прибавки не будет


----------



## igorgn (2 Апр 2009)

antispy написал(а):


> Это точно.
> 
> 
> Отключите им автозапуск



Та не в жысть! Шоб руки у меня отсохли!


----------



## Влачер (25 Янв 2010)

Стоит 6 версия PC Tools Firewall Plus. после очередного обновления и перезагрузки крякнулись настройки интернета( у меня кабельный модем).соединение стало не активно.лечится только восстановлением оси из образа. Ранее обновлялся без проблем, а теперь-беда прямо.Менять фаер не хочу-привык. Может кто знает, изза чего конфликт


----------



## sanek_freeman (25 Янв 2010)

*Влачер*, лично я ничего не могу сказать, т.к. данный продукт не использовал. Попробуйте посмотреть на оффициальном форуме (англоязычный).


----------



## igorgn (26 Янв 2010)

Если нужно для офиса и бесплатно, то это тут: http://www.pctools.com/ru/free-antivirus/ Бесплатный антивирус и файерволл. Всё на русском. Антивирус немного дырявый, но файер отличный. Напару работают хорошо.


----------



## magirus (26 Янв 2010)

winsockfix.exe не помогает?


----------



## igorgn (27 Янв 2010)

sanek_freeman написал(а):


> Выводы делайте сами.


Ставил этот антивирус в офисе на 7 компов. Проверку "К" прошёл без притензий. Если не нравится текст лицензионного соглашения. то это намного красивей звучит. И антивирус понравился до той поры, пока элементы драйвера НР не стал вирусом обзывать.


----------



## Analyzer (27 Янв 2010)

igorgn написал(а):


> пока элементы драйвера НР не стал вирусом обзывать.


случайно не pv.exe ?


----------



## igorgn (27 Янв 2010)

Analyzer написал(а):


> случайно не pv.exe ?



Не помню точно. Давно было. Долго мудохался, пытался в исключения добавить. Не получилось. Поставил PC Tools. Как я писал, отдел "К" проверял. Всё прокатило с моим офисным набором.


----------



## Влачер (6 Фев 2010)

magirus написал(а):


> winsockfix.exe не помогает?



Акронис только пробовал, а экпериментировать не хочу.


----------



## Alex74 (22 Фев 2012)

Установил pc tools firewall plus, подскажите как включить продвинутый режим в нем?


----------



## akok (22 Фев 2012)

Вечером установлю программу и подскажу.


----------

